# من أعمال Zaha Hadid



## أهل الحديث (24 مايو 2008)

​


----------



## أهل الحديث (24 مايو 2008)

*اين تعيش واين تعلمت هذه الفتاة لتصبح اعظم معمارية في العالم
هنا فقط تجدون القصة الكاملة فعلا انها زهاء حديد
معمارية عراقية الأصل ولدت عام 1950 .
- ابنة السياسي العراقي الكبير محمد حديد .
- تعلمت الرياضيات في الجامعة الأمريكية 1971 ثم تعلمت الهندسة المعمارية ( 1972-1977 ) في الجمعية المعمارية في لندن تحت إشراف المهندس رام كولهاس و ايليا زنجيليس ثم التحقت بمكتب Oma عند أستاذها الى أن فتحت مكتبها الخاص عام 1979.

- اعتمدت على مبدأ البحث و الاستقصاء و التجديد و توسيع حدود التصميم الى آفاق غير مسبوقة و غير تقليدية .
- حتى آخر الثمانينات عرفت باسم غول ورقي للتصاميم الهندسية الانهدامية . و شاركت في معرض الديكونستركشن عام 1988 في متحف الفن الحديث في New York .

- سميت عمارتها بالانهدامية و لكنها ترد قائلةً " الانهدامية في الهندسة المعمارية لم تكن سوى موضة لها علاقة بالشكل أما غايتي فكانت دائماً تصميم المباني العظيمة القابلة للتنفيذ و المناسبة للاستخدام ." 
أسلوبها في التصميم اتسم بالآتي :
1 روح المغامرة .
2- لا وجود للزوايا القائمة .
3- الأسلوب الفراغي .
4- الانطلاق و التمازج بين الفراغ الداخلي و الخارجي .
5- الكتل المعمارية تذوب و تتمازج مع المحيط الطبيعي من حولها و كأنها نحتت في هذا المكان .
6- التجريد المفرط في الخطوط المنحنية و المتموجة . و أيضاً صارمة و مندفعة أحياناً أخرى و يعزى ذلك في بعض الأحيان الى الثقافة العربية و الخط العربي في ذاكرتها منذ طفولتها .[/align]

من أشهر المباني التي قامت بتصميمها
محطة فيترا للإطفاء :
محطة إطفاء في ألمانيا في فايل ام راين على الحدود السويسرية و صف المبنى كأنه صاعقة سقطت في هذا المكان و تحول انفجارها الى كتلة حجرية ذات حافات حادة و جدران مائلة تبدو و كأنها مهددة بالسقوط . وهو يتكون من طابقين و يمثل الاتجاه المعماري لزها حديد من خطوط مستقيمة تنساب على شكل إشعاعي . تفصل بين الداخل و الخارج ثم تجمعهما معاً في حيز واحد و أكثر ما يلفت النظر هو السقف المائل المحمول ذاتياً الذي يبلغ طول فتحته 30 متراً و طرفه الخارجي متجه للأعلى و هكذا يبدو و كأنه الخط الفاصل بين السماء و الأرض وهو آخذ في التأرجح . و مع كل هذا فإن وقوع المبنى على نهرين أعطاه الكفاءة العالية في أداء وظيفته بشكل كامل
* برج سكني في ألمانيا :
البرج يتكون من 8 طوابق .
- فازت به في مسابقة لتشييده في ألمانيا .
- الواجهات و الزوايا مائلة و تدعو الى الخوف .
- ألواح معدنية رمادية تغطي البرج بأكمله .
- خط السماء يقطع بحافة المبنى الديناميكية الحادة .
- النوافذ تقليدية و بها زوايا .
- أوشك المشروع أن يفشل بسبب مشادات كلامية بينها و بين المسئول عن التنفيذ و ذلك بسبب اختلاف التصورات عن المبنى و كيفية حمايته من الحريق و سلالم الهروب و لكن تم التغيير و أقيم المبنى
معرض تنسيق الحدائق في ألمانيا :
التصميم يظهر كجزء من الطبيعة المحيطة به و ليس ككتلة هندسية جافة .
- خطوطه متولدة من تقاطع شبكات الطرق المحيطة بالموقع .
- المبنى خطوطه حره و متموجة و يظهر و :انه عمل منحوت في الموقع نفسه و يخلق سلسلة فراغات مفتوحة خارجية .
- الفراغات الداخلية غير محددة لإعطاء الحرية و المرونة في استعمالاتها .
- استفادت في التصميم من الميل التدريجي للموقع فنجد أن جزء من المبنى ينخفض تحت مستوى الأرض الى نصف ارتفاع الجزء الأخر و بذلك تم استغلال التربة كإطار للمبنى و عازل له

 هذه أعمال المعماريه زهى حديد مجمعه فى هذه الروابط لتحقيق الفائده :






* Publisher: Rizzoli International Publications
* Number Of Pages: 176
* Publication Date: 1998-10-15
* ISBN / ASIN: 0847821331
Book Description:
With her most recent commission, Cincinnati's Contemporary Arts Center, architect Zaha Hadid becomes the first woman ever to design an American museum. This long awaited first monograph on one of the world's most important architects collects Hadid's entire oeuvre-more than 80 built and unbuilt projects over 20 years- in one significant volume.

Throughout her training at London's Architectural Association, and her work with Rem Koolhaas at OMA, to the establishment of her own worldwide architectural practice, Zaha Hadid has been acclaimed for her vanguard architectonic language. Only a handful of her projects have been built-all to great critical success- and each new project astonishes the world of design with its commitment to revolutionary forms and ideas. As a result, she has an enormous following of students and practitioners, visionaries and builders.

The groundbreaking monograph contains Hadid's own striking drawings and paintings, as well as hundreds of sketches, plans, and models. Readers will recognize her built work-the Vitra Fire Station near Basel and the IBA Building in Berlin- and will welcome details of her competition entry for Chicago's ITT Building, and her winning design for the Cardiff Opera House. With generous commentary by the architect and her office, this is a landmark publication

format: pdf
size: 35,0 MB
pages: 187
http://rapidshare.com/files/28747718/hahahadid.zip


كود:


pass: haselnusstafel







Zaha Hadid: Works
By Tim Sakamoto
* Publisher: in-D
* Number Of Pages: 300
* Publication Date: 2003-10
* ISBN / ASIN: 1893801187

Book Description:
Zaha Hadid is one of the leading architects of our time. True to her provocative architectural research, her recently built works realize challenging and innovative designs once thought unbuildable. Moreover, a look at her pending projects promise even more dramatic shifts in our understanding and experience of architecture.

Built works include: Contemporary Arts Center, Bergisel Ski Jump, Car Park & Terminus Hoenheim-Nord.

Projects include: Phaeno- Science Center Wolfsburg, MAXXI- Museum of Arts of the 21st Century, BMW Plant- Central Building, One-North- Vista Masterplan Price Tower Arts Center.

Features: Video Interviews [60 min] VR Panoramic Views [11] Paintings [12] Photographs [70] Models [73] Drawings [70] Computer Renderings [90] Computer Animations [13]

The PlanetArchitecture.com Series of e-archives provide virtual tours which transcend the capabilities of traditional media. Utilizing an intuitive multi-referenced interface, e-archives allow users self-directed experiences through a comprehensive collection of videos, photographs, VR panoramic views, drawings, and renderings. [Mac/PC compatible]



كود:


Zaha Hadid works
CD-ROM
+video interviews ~60min
+VR panoramas
+Photographs
+Paintings
+Models
+Drawings
+Renderings
+Computer Animations

http://rapidshare.com/files/29700910/ZahaHadidWorks_PlanetArchitecture.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/29717034/ZahaHadidWorks_PlanetArchitecture.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/29766279/ZahaHadidWorks_PlanetArchitecture.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/29785434/ZahaHadidWorks_PlanetArchitecture.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/29832839/ZahaHadidWorks_PlanetArchitecture.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30047933/ZahaHadidWorks_PlanetArchitecture.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30066909/ZahaHadidWorks_PlanetArchitecture.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30081069/ZahaHadidWorks_PlanetArchitecture.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30092163/ZahaHadidWorks_PlanetArchitecture.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30093707/ZahaHadidWorks_PlanetArchitecture.part10.rar

http://rapidshare.com/users/L2UET7​
*


----------



## ناادية (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
رووووعة جزاك الله خيرا أفدتنا


----------



## مايزنر (26 مايو 2008)

مشكووووور جداً على هذه المعلومات القيمة، ولكن لي عندك رجاء، أعد رفع المرفقات على موقع آخر غير الرابيد شير أو الميغا أبلود، هناك موقع ممتاز جداً للرفع وهو mihd.net وهو أفضل موقع وجدته حتى الآن للرفع...
وشكراً جزيلاً...


----------



## الياس عبد النور (21 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووور جداً على هذه المعلومات القيمة،


----------



## زهرة الخليج2 (21 يونيو 2008)

اللهم صللي على الحبيب المصطفى وماشاء الله عليك اخت زهى ...........
بتشكر الاخ(محب الله ورسوله)على هلموضوع
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
_ربنا وسعت كل شئ رحمة وعلما فاغفر للذين تابوا واتبعوا سبيلك وقهم عذاب الجحيم * ربنا وادخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم ومن صلح من ابائهم وازواجهم وذرياتهم* انك انت العزيز الحكيم * وقهم السيئات ومن تق السيئات يومئذٍ فقد رحمته وذلك هو الفوز العظيم_​

صدق الله العظيم​


----------



## جوزيف بن دخيل الله (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

الأخ محب لله ورسوله

شكراً على مثل على هذه المواضيع المميزة وجزاك الله عنا خيرا

أضم صوتي إلى الأخ مايزنر وأتمنى تكون هذه الكتب وغيرها مرفوعة على موقع mihd.net 

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------

